# [d20 Apocalypse] After the Blast OOC



## airwalkrr (Oct 20, 2009)

This thread is for OOC conversation related to the d20 Apocalypse After the Blast campaign. Use this thread for the following:
-Posting Out-Of-Character conversations
-Requests to join the campaign
-Questions about the campaign
-Something funny that happened on your way to work today
-etc.

Note: Although mostly intended for players in the campaign, anyone is allowed to post in this thread if you want to discuss the campaign with us, but please do not spam.

House Rules
Make one roll when sneaking (Hide/Move Silently) or scouting (Listen/Spot) and apply the modifiers for the respective skills separately to get the individual results.

Edit (2010/06/25): TU conversion charts are attached.


----------



## failedreality (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Everybody...

Looking forward to this one...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 20, 2009)

*Hello everyone!!!*

I was just wondering if we may discuss the team role thus far, just to understand how the team will function.

I know my guy will be pack mule/scouting


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there, checking in. Just a head up, I'm having some work issue right now, but I plan to get this don for Friday, so I'll be getting full time with this, just updating my games. I can promise a character for the weekend, but not before. Hope it's ok! 
VV


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 20, 2009)

Frozen Messiah, this thread is for out-of-character discussion involving just about anything regarding the campaign so feel free to discuss team roles.

Voda Vosa, no hurry. RL always comes first. I probably won't be able to review the other character sheets until then anyway.


----------



## Willette (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm pretty geared towards salvager/crafter/repairman. Gonna do the salvager class i think so i'll be decent for trading as well.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Attached are two maps. One is of the greater Chicago metropolitan area. It shows the area affected by the nuclear blast. The dark red dot in the middle is the crater. Everything there is vaporized. The inner dark red circle is the devastation radius. No one survived within that radius unless they were deep underground, and all the buildings were leveled. The middle bright red circle is the destruction radius. Most people within that radius were killed instantly although some survived through sheer luck or because they were well-protected. All buildings within this radius are damaged beyond use although some stronger buildings are still standing despite the damage. The outer orange circle is the damage radius. That's where you are all located. The damage here is caused mostly by the super-powerful winds and debris created by the blast rather than heat. Most buildings survive relatively intact though some lighter buildings are destroyed. Most people in this radius survive the immediate event although many are killed. The effect of the EMP can be felt even further beyond this, not to mention the main power grids are overloaded for miles around, causing massive black-outs. Don't worry about radiation, at least for now. You are the heroes. You somehow managed to be in the right place at the right time and avoided the worst of it.

The second map shows the immediate area where you are located. It is in a suburb of Chicago called Orland Park. Make sure to note the difference in scale between the two maps. Feel free to look this up on google maps and browse around to see what kind of buildings are nearby. The shopping mall and shopping plaza are key locations. In other words, they might be good places to go looking for stuff. Note this is approximately 10 years from now and an alternate reality so it is not identical. Don't feel like you have to go down to the street level and look around because there are probably going to be changes anyway.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 25, 2009)

airwalkrr, you said there was going to be changes in the map do you mean signifigant (like no gas stations due to new sort of energy that is used to power cars) or minor (instead ofa Denny's there is a Dunkin donuts)?

Also, what sort of major changes in tech have occured that may cause such change?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2009)

Earth is on the cusp of PL 6 (top secret tech is already there in some countries which is why I am allowing some advanced classes from d20 Future). Electric cars and EtOH cars are more common, but this shouldn't affect the placement of gas stations for the most part, as oil companies are the first to invest in new energy technologies. Gas stations simply become "energy" stations where you can re-fill with gas, EtOH, or re-charge your battery (a re-charge takes about 10 minutes, but if you are miles from home when your battery is running low, it is time well spent). That's probably the biggest difference. Earth is nearing a break-through in fusion power, but hasn't quite developed the ability to mass-produce it yet.

Like I said, I wouldn't worry about examining it at the street level. If you need to know of a specific building in the area for some reason before the game starts you can, but I will give you a description in character once we begin.


----------



## Dekana (Oct 25, 2009)

Oops, wrong thread. =/


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2009)

Blackrat, you need an SBLOCK tag for your character sheet on the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 30, 2009)

'K. I'll do that.

Done... Sorry, I missed that you asked it in the first post...


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2009)

The IC is up. Please no one post to this yet. But do read the rules. I should have an intro within the next 24 hours or so. Then the game shall begin. Those who need a wee bit more time with their characters needn't feel rushed. They will be able to hop it at a moment's notice.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Oct 31, 2009)

The in character thread looks good; very thorough.  One quick question: do we have to use action points at the beginning of a round to modify a roll, or is that just one option?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2009)

So much rules. I hope I remember them all.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2009)

Hob Marshmallowfoot said:


> The in character thread looks good; very thorough.  One quick question: do we have to use action points at the beginning of a round to modify a roll, or is that just one option?




You use an action point at the beginning of a battle. Say you make the following rolls:

14
7
18
1
12

You feel confident that 18 is going to succeed at whatever it is you need it to. That 14 has pretty good odds too. The 1 will automatically fail so you decide to ignore it. And you know the 7 doesn't have much of a chance of succeeding unless it is one of your really strong suits. Meanwhile the 12 is right around the average. With a few points extra you would feel pretty confident. So you decide to bump it by rolling an action point. You roll the action point and add:

12
+3 (action point)

If the battle ends before you need to use the 12, you get to keep the action point as if it were never spent. When you roll a skill check and most other uses of the d20, you decide right then and there whether to add the action point.

Voda Vosa, just do your best. The rules are only there to help the game run more smoothly based on my experience running PBP here and on other forums. Same with the character sheet. It's just easier if everyone uses the same sheet and I don't have to hunt in different places for the same information.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2009)

First IC posts are up. If you've got your Rogue's Gallery sheet up, feel free to start posting. Your characters are all in the same vicinity (it's destiny). See the local map above for the map of the area. If you have any questions, ask them here.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 1, 2009)

Are edits to the IC posts alright if they don't involve action points? Like just for typos, not to change the nature of the post.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok thanks for letting me know air; just curious how it would work for skills, saves, and what have you.  

By the way, did anyone do any post-apocalyptic costumes for last night?  I made my first attempt at a zombie, and disovered the magic of liquid latex for peeling skin and wounds.  I actually had a friend who kept running away from me for the first half of the night out of revulsion...


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2009)

Dekana said:


> Are edits to the IC posts alright if they don't involve action points? Like just for typos, not to change the nature of the post.




Yes, that is ok, but please include a reason for the edit in that case. And if you are that concerned about typos (I'm usually not), click Preview and read it before you Submit.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Voda Vosa, you are actually at 13/22 hp. The damage roll was to determine how much damage you had taken, not your current hp total. You may edit your post title to reflect that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

Done!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Voda Vosa, could you also please change your spoken text color to one of the following: *dark orange*, *yellow*, *lime*, *dark slate blue*, *cyan*, *blue* or *purple*? (Dekana has already put dibs on *red*.)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

FYI, less than 5% of Chicago's current rail system is underground, so they really don't have much of a subway, especially where you guys are presently located (in a suburb). Public transportation is mainly by bus or the "L," which is slang for the Elevated Rapid Transit train. However, since this is an alternate reality, we can just assume that a fairly recent underground transit line has been constructed in the Orland Park area.

Voda Vosa, I am assuming in your post that when you said you were headed for the market you mean the mall on the northeast corner, since much of the smaller shopping center to the west would be in various states of ruin. 

Also, I don't recall seeing some of your equipment in your original write-up. Maybe it was and I just glossed over it. In any case, it would be rather odd for your character to be carrying around some of those things, although I have no problem with you having them back at the hotel (even though it seems a little neurotic to bring a gas mask with you to an academic congress, which seems to be your character's reason for being in Chicago). The sword cane, crossbow, and 10 bolts you can carry on you, as well as some form of identification. The crossbow is partially disassembled in a case with the bolts. You can reassemble it at a moment's notice in 1d4 rounds. Everything else is back at your hotel room, wherever that is; you decide.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Blackrat, which direction is Kyle headed? The fuel stations are on the NE, SE, and SW corners respectively. The NW corner has a Bank of America.

Incidentally, for those of you who are already posting IC, you notice each other. Sophie is noticeable for being the only person moving inside the 7-Eleven on the SE corner. Francisco is noticeable for dashing across the road towards the shopping center (while most people are crying in agony or just dumbstruck by the mushroom cloud). Kyle is most likely in scrubs and carrying medical equipment. That's bound to turn some heads.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Blackrat, which direction is Kyle headed? The fuel stations are on the NE, SE, and SW corners respectively. The NW corner has a Bank of America.
> 
> Incidentally, for those of you who are already posting IC, you notice each other. Sophie is noticeable for being the only person moving inside the 7-Eleven on the SE corner. Francisco is noticeable for dashing across the road towards the shopping center (while most people are crying in agony or just dumbstruck by the mushroom cloud). Kyle is most likely in scrubs and carrying medical equipment. That's bound to turn some heads.




Yeah, I think Kyle's srambling to a cleaner part of the street, so if the blast came from north, then all the cars are packed to the southside of the street. So he will try to get a bit north first to get his bearings. He is carryin a large med kit but he is in jeans and shirt actually.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Heading north doesn't necessarily mean you will get into a clearer zone. Rather the opposite. It's more accurate to say cars are piled up on the north side of buildings. However, if you take cover behind the south side of a building, those areas were better shielded from the blast. Some vehicles that were particularly close to tall and wide buildings might actually be fairly well-shielded, but the intersection where you are located does not have any such buildings in the immediate vicinity (three fuel stations and a bank). The shopping center to the northeast is your best bet for that kind of "clearing."

Hob Marshmallowfoot, let's place the warehouse just to the north of the bank with the entrance opening to the parking lot on the north and the parking lot exiting to the road on the east. (Also, remember to keep character thoughts in a spoiler tag. Those are for GM's eyes only.)


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, now he's moving away from the sparking car anyway  So probably northwards, getting as far from the stations as possible. Or on another thought... The mall seems like a good place to be...


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Cardinal directions are helpful. 

Edit: I see you added them.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

Yup, those map notes helps a bit... I'll update my last IC post if that's ok?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

To the mall! I now assume that Kyle was drivin east and had just cleared the intersection. So he was somewhere between the two gas stations and his car was pinned to the wall of the 7/11


----------



## Willette (Nov 2, 2009)

Hopefully the duct tape/blanket/bookbag thing is ok. I've actually done that before on a hike is why i include it  ahaha. Works surprisingly well!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, mall. As for the equipment, I forgot to delete some things I had from the previous character. Anyway those are left at the hotel, as stated in the IC thread; Francisco is only carrying the crossbow and the cane sword, which he is using as a walking stick right now.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 3, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Hob Marshmallowfoot, let's place the warehouse just to the north of the bank with the entrance opening to the parking lot on the north and the parking lot exiting to the road on the east. (Also, remember to keep character thoughts in a spoiler tag. Those are for GM's eyes only.)




Yeah, I would usually follow that format, but I figured I would take some liberties with the intro.  Off to a good start


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 4, 2009)

I updated my sheet to reflect the recent changes in equipment etc.  Let me know how much you think the tape/bolt cutters/gloves/containers weight, and I'll add that to James' total weight carried.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2009)

tape - 1 lb.
bolt cutters - 5 lbs.
gloves - negligible
containers - decide what type of containers they are from the general equipment list and choose how many


----------



## failedreality (Nov 6, 2009)

I should have my first post up tomorrow..  Most likely starting at the mall...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 6, 2009)

I have apperance but I don't have background am I in?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2009)

Sure. Jump in whenever you like. Just add the background when you get around to it.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 6, 2009)

I just had a thought here: being a narcotics officer, and thus intimately familiar with the Chicago underground, would James have an idea of where to find out of the way safehouses, gambling dens, and the like that may be off the public radar?  Anything normally used by organized criminals that may be unknown to most common people (back alley medical clinics included)?  Thinking about taking advantage of the Knowledge[Streetwsie] here...


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2009)

That's exactly what Knowledge (streetwise) is for. Feel free to roll away. Just make sure you indicate what you are rolling for. 

FYI, a lot of that kind of stuff is downtown, so the DC to locate something like that this far outside of town will be fairly difficult, probably around 20 (just to give you an idea of what you are shooting for in case you want to use an AP).


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2009)

*Speech Posting Protocol*

failedreality, please change your speech post color to Blue (unless Blue is already taken, I didn't check). Navy is too difficult to read against black.

To those of you who are not using bold for speech, please try to do so. It is another thing that helps make posts easier to read.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2009)

BTW, any of your characters who are over 18 probably took high school physics and have a chance to remember that a nuclear blast causes an EMP, ruining roughly 90% of electronic devices in its wake. The only ones that aren't ruined are those heavily-sheathed or guarded in non-conductive materials. Xavier is too young to know about that, but the rest of you can roll a DC 10 Intelligence check to see if they remember that bit from high school or secondary school. If you have Knowledge (physical sciences), you may use that skill check modifier instead.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2009)

Since Sophie mentioned it, Knowledge (physical sciences) can also be used to determine if you know anything about the effects of radiation from a nuclear bomb.


----------



## failedreality (Nov 6, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> failedreality, please change your speech post color to Blue (unless Blue is already taken, I didn't check). Navy is too difficult to read against black.




Changed color


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2009)

I take that Francisco knows everything about it, since he is an academic physicist. I'll roll anyway.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2009)

Being a physicist, Francisco knows at least the basics of nuclear physics. It depends on what type of physicist he is. When in doubt, that's what the roll is for.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2009)

FYI, even if the roller is not working, you can still take 10 on many types of rolls. Generally as long as you are not in combat or a stressful situation, you can take 10. You can even take 10 when there is the possibility for failure.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh I totally forgot about taking that taking 10 thing.  Probably the wise course of action here.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok, I updated James' rolls.  Should have gone with the take 10 for the streetwise check, in hindsight.  Oh, I wanted to post this here as a resource for everyone, in case anyone hasn't seen it: 

d20 Resources - HTML reference documentation for d20 Open Content


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2009)

Dekana, in post 53 of the IC thread are you attempting to hot-wire the car or get the radio working? Because Willette's character already managed to get the CB working, and a car radio will only let you listen to AM and FM bands (which have a significantly shorter range). At any rate, the DC is 15 and you can't take 10 (your Repair bonus is only +4) so I will need you to actually roll. You can do this while Willette's character is fixing the CB radio if you wish.

Blackrat, you have a medical kit and there are lots of injured people. With a successful Treat Injury check, you can cure them of 1d4 hp. You can only do this once per 24 hours per person, but it would probably help. Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Blackrat, you have a medical kit and there are lots of injured people. With a successful Treat Injury check, you can cure them of 1d4 hp. You can only do this once per 24 hours per person, but it would probably help. Just a friendly reminder.




Yup. I was typing up a post when you posted this. Sorry, I can't really make it to ENW during weekends. Anyways, should I roll for everyone I try to heal or do I make a single check?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2009)

It's DC 15. You can take 10.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, but the 1d4's?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 9, 2009)

My post was in response to post #51, the line about needing some wires from a car radio. If he already has the CB working, then I don't need to break into the car at all.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but the 1d4's?




"_*Restore Hit Points (DC 15):* With a medical kit, if a character has lost hit points, the character can restore some of them. A successful check, as a full-round action, restores 1d4 hit points. The number restored can never exceed the character’s full normal total of hit points. This application of the skill can be used successfully on a character only once per day...
*Surgery (DC 20):* With a surgery kit, a character can conduct field surgery. This application of the Treat Injury skill carries a –4 penalty, which can be negated with the Surgery feat. Surgery requires 1d4 hours; if the patient is at negative hit points, add an additional hour for every point below 0 the patient has fallen.
Surgery restores 1d6 hit points for every character level of the patient (up to the patient’s full normal total of hit points) with a successful skill check.  Surgery can only be used successfully on a character once in a 24-hour period.
A character who undergoes surgery is fatigued for 24 hours, minus 2 hours for every point above the DC the surgeon achieves. The period of fatigue can never be reduced below 6 hours in this fashion._"

Restoring hp is a quick way to help someone get a few hp back. Surgery helps even more, but takes a long time and I doubt you have the facilities at the moment.


----------



## failedreality (Nov 9, 2009)

airwalkrr,
Where is everyone at technically?

[sblock='airwalkrr']Since no one is really answering my call out for whats going on I need to figure out a proximity so I can get my self into the group somehow....  So if they are a ways off I need to start looking around, etc.  That is unless you have other plans...  thanks[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 9, 2009)

failedreality said:


> airwalkrr,
> Where is everyone at technically?
> 
> [sblock='airwalkrr']Since no one is really answering my call out for whats going on I need to figure out a proximity so I can get my self into the group somehow.... So if they are a ways off I need to start looking around, etc. That is unless you have other plans... thanks[/sblock]




If you want you can meet up with my character and thus kill 2 birds with one stone because he is already going to the area they are near any way


----------



## failedreality (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah that would work...


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2009)

At the point I last checked, the first five players had gathered on the west side of the Eagle Foods supermarket, which is the southernmost building in the shopping mall to the northeast of the intersection. Going over to do an update on the IC now, so they may have moved, but I'm guessing they will try to use the radio first.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 10, 2009)

Out of curiousity, what is the scene like in the general vicinity now that a little time has passed?  Have most of the looters fled, or are there still people around?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2009)

As you may have noticed, approximately 40 minutes have passed since detonation. Looters are running as rampant as ever. People are breaking into cars (not difficult since the glass is shattered), trying to hot-wire them (meeting with little success), running amok, and so forth. There is a general state of panic. Few people are keeping cool heads like you have (you are the heroes after all!). The mushroom cloud has risen high into the sky and is now just a large black, bulbous mass hovering over you. Even though noon is approaching, the sky is getting darker. It is apparent that dust particles from the explosion have been catapulted into the sky and are blocking out the sun in the vicinity of the blast. So far, it is hardly noticeable, but as Francisco warned you, within a day or two, the fallout will begin to hit the ground. Before that happens, all of Chicago will be under a pitch black cloud of dirt and ash.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 10, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Since you chose to classify your character as a med. student, you probably wouldn't be able to afford a fully electric model vehicle. So chances are you owned a used hybrid or gasoline only model. Fully electric vehicles are on the market in this time/reality, but they are cutting edge, like the hybrids were back in 2000. Consequently, even a compact fully electric vehicle costs the same as a full-sized luxury sedan.



Yeah, it's supposed to be old, ie 2000 or so corolla, so it's got to be gasoline only car...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2009)

So... say we don't find batteries. Would Francisco be able to make up another jury rig after the others broke down


----------



## failedreality (Nov 10, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> If you want you can meet up with my character and thus kill 2 birds with one stone because he is already going to the area they are near any way




Since I'm in the mall I guess I will make my way out in my post that way since your running up to it maybe you will see me..

I will post in a few..


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> So... say we don't find batteries. Would Francisco be able to make up another jury rig after the others broke down




He can try. Each successive jury-rig requires a higher DC. In this case, I would probably say about a +5 to the DC for each successive check since the damage is so extensive.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2009)

failedreality - can you change your IC font? The size is either too small, or too bold. I am having difficulty reading it.


----------



## failedreality (Nov 11, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> failedreality - can you change your IC font? The size is either too small, or too bold. I am having difficulty reading it.




What would you prefer?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2009)

I would prefer the default font. The only time I request that you use bold font is for in-character speech (i.e. that which goes inside quotation marks).

Example: Joe arrived late for the party. "*Sorry everyone!*" he announced.

The different shade of blue is fine. As long as it doesn't conflict too much with Cyan.


----------



## failedreality (Nov 11, 2009)

To my knowledge I have never used bold unless it was during the talking.

It all looks ok on my laptop..

Let me know on my next post if it looks ok or not.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 12, 2009)

the font you were using above looks just fine


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 14, 2009)

James will try to get as many canned goods and bulk grains as he can loaded into the back of the semi.  If there is a dollie available, he will use that the expedite things.  If there are any medicines or other supplies like bandages, he will try to grab those as well.  Are there any hardware supplies (painting masks, plastic tarps, tools etc.)?  If so, that is the last thing that he will load into the back (along with anything else that looks useful that might catch his eye).

Oh, and obviously he'll grab any fuel for the truck that he sees.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2009)

Hob Marshmallowfoot said:


> James will try to get as many canned goods and bulk grains as he can loaded into the back of the semi.  If there is a dollie available, he will use that the expedite things.  If there are any medicines or other supplies like bandages, he will try to grab those as well.  Are there any hardware supplies (painting masks, plastic tarps, tools etc.)?  If so, that is the last thing that he will load into the back (along with anything else that looks useful that might catch his eye).
> 
> Oh, and obviously he'll grab any fuel for the truck that he sees.




There are no dollies, but there are pallet jacks. You can carry approximately 1000 lbs. on a pallet jack with a pallet underneath. It will take approximately 5 minutes for one person to load a pallet jack, then another 5 minutes to unload it. If two people work together the time is cut in half, but no more than two people working at a time. Since you are going to be carrying 9 people in the cab, you will need to decide whether or not you are going to unhitch the cargo trailer or not. It is presently empty so you could use it for storage. But even empty, the increased weight and drag will significantly reduce your fuel economy. The only types of medical supplies are two first aid kits and one pharmacist kit (the latter is in the pharmacy). There are no tools except the simplest household items. Box-cutters, razor blades, duct tape, masking tape, wood glue, filtered masks, protective eyewear, baltine hammers, Phillips and flathead screwdrivers.

And no, there is no diesel fuel in the supermarket.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll suggest to travel ASAP, without taking anything else. If we reach the farm, there'll be, possibly, plenty of food.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 15, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> And no, there is no diesel fuel in the supermarket.




Was that a stupid suggestion?  I had no notion...


Anyway, James will try to at least grab the pharmacy and first aid kits, filtered masks, and eyewear before heading out.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 15, 2009)

Hob Marshmallowfoot said:


> Was that a stupid suggestion?  I had no notion...




Well, I'm not sure what country you are from, but in the United States diesel fuel is usually sold along highways where trucks have ready access to it. A supermarket is where people buy groceries, foodstuffs, produce, and the like. There are sometimes gas stations in front of supermarkets, but they don't usually sell diesel fuel unless the supermarket is also located along the edge of a highway. Most vehicles in the United States use regular unleaded gasoline. It is typically only imports and large trucks that use diesel. I wasn't trying to make you feel stupid. I just thought it was a very odd question.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh sorry, I was going more for any spare gas containers laying around the cargo port (or even somewhere on the rig itself), which didn't seem inconceivable. Not like a fuel pump or anything... anyway, no harm done in asking.

As for the trcuk, I say we ditch the container unit for now unless anyone can think of a compelling reason to keep it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2009)

There are a few 1 gallon gas cans and several 1/2 gallon gas cans in the store. There are also some labeled for ethanol and kerosene.

Unless someone in the IC thread objects in the next 24 hours. I'm going to assume you are all okay with moving on to the auto parts store without any delay (i.e. no taking time to stock up on anything).


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you delay it a little bit for Terrence and Tom to at least meet up with the group that will be going, just incase either one of the characters wish to go with them


----------



## failedreality (Nov 19, 2009)

Just checking in..  no posts in a few days....


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2009)

Sure, but hurry up and get on board so we can get the story moving!


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 19, 2009)

I hate to be a pest, airwalkrr, but have you had a chance to review my character yet?  I've got my intro ready to post.  (Unless you have something special for her intro.)


----------



## failedreality (Nov 19, 2009)

ok posted..  hopefully we can start moving along although I didn't know it was just on me...


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 21, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> I hate to be a pest, airwalkrr, but have you had a chance to review my character yet?  I've got my intro ready to post.  (Unless you have something special for her intro.)




Sorry, I've had a lot on my plate lately. All I can promise is that I'll get around to it eventually and that you've got a place locked on the team as soon as I do. Don't worry about being incorporated to the story. This is the kind of atmosphere where an ally can show up at any point really.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 21, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Sorry, I've had a lot on my plate lately. All I can promise is that I'll get around to it eventually and that you've got a place locked on the team as soon as I do. Don't worry about being incorporated to the story. This is the kind of atmosphere where an ally can show up at any point really.




OK.  
But after I do get into the story, I'd like to put my originally planned intro post here on the OOC to get some criticism on it.  I'm trying to keep my writing skill up and need to know if I'm succeeding.  

But definitely not till after my character is in because I don't want to confuse anyone into thinking my character is in the group before she actually is in.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought I'd bring this up since Terrence is now sneaking around. It makes a lot more sense to me if a character rolls one d20 then uses the same roll for both Hide and Move Silently when sneaking. The same applies to scouting with Listen/Spot.

For example, say you have a +5 Hide and +8 Move Silently. You roll 1d20 and get a 10. Your Hide check would be 15 and your Move Silently check would be 18. That way you also avoid double jeopardy, situations where you roll a great Hide check but an abysmal Move Silently check or vice versa.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 24, 2009)

I was late joining this group and that is the reason I didn't get into the game soon enough.  If I had been, I was going to use the following as my intro.  (Hopefully, the one I did use will work and Janice will be joining the group in short order.)

I'm posting the original intro so I can get a little feedback.  I'm trying to improve on my writing skills so I want to know what you people thing of the following.

[SBLOCK]
She had been walking most of the day and it still didn't seem right.  But there it was, the grocery store in her dream.  She went around behind the store and found the cargo port.  Walking casually, she moves around the truck and when no one is watching, she grabs an empty cardboard box and slips under the trailer.

From there she peeks between the trailer and the platform to watch the unloading.  At the right moment, a largish, 2 or so lbs., fruit rolls from the top of moving pallet and continues to roll towards the edge of the platform.  As it rolls off the edge, she catches it.  

She then settles down to enjoy her 'lucky' gift.  She sits on the box, her back to the concrete, and begins to eat the fruit.  After a few minutes, the fruit is gone and her stomach is full.  Being tired from walking most of the day, and her stomach full, she is almost falling asleep when the flash happens.  A few seconds later, the jarring, shifting ground throws her forward.  Not with tremendous speed, but with enough to throw her off balance and her head hits the rear axle of the trailer.  She passes out almost immediately and collapses to the ground, looking like nothing more than a pile of rags.

Now, she stirs, moans in pain and brings her hand to her head.  With more pain, she pulls her hand back.  It comes away with blood on it.  She hears people nearby, doing things to the truck, and wonders if she should trust them long enough to get some help.  After a moment, her head clears enough to think that she could probably escape them as easily as she has done other people for the last year.  With that thought in mind, she crawls out from under the trailer and stands,  She then moves towards the one who seems to be playing doctor.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, Voda but Terrence is going to make sure the building is secure before he let's anyone in


----------



## Dekana (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not sure why exactly, but I can't get very interested in my own character, so I'm not all that excited to post. Rather than hold up the game with my slow postings, I think I'd better drop out now before we get too far.

Thanks for the opportunity to play, Airwalkrr. Sorry to leave so soon! I hope the open nature of the game applies to characters leaving as well as joining.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2009)

Dekana said:


> I'm not sure why exactly, but I can't get very interested in my own character, so I'm not all that excited to post.




Weird, I got the opposite. It's been a while that I've been in a game where I feel like posting idle chatter and such. Anyways, always sorry to see a player go .


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that you've lost interest, especially considering that we are still in the pre-post-apocalyptic stages of the game here


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Weird, I got the opposite. It's been a while that I've been in a game where I feel like posting idle chatter and such. Anyways, always sorry to see a player go .




Yeah, I'm also trying to post as soon as I can. I find myself thinking what could Francisco do next, in places as strange as walking on the street.


----------



## failedreality (Nov 25, 2009)

fyi
Thursday and Friday I will be limited on my time/amount to post being a holiday...  I will try my best to check in and see what is going on.

Oh and too bad we lost a player.  Hopefully that doesn't slow us down, things are finally picking up since we are now in a group.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm excited too.
I'm a game-a-holic but real life has kept me away from gaming for a little over 2 years now.  Even online gaming has been near impossible till a month or so ago.

Now, I'm back online at least, and having fun.

But, Dekana, if you truly aren't having fun with this character and you can't figure out a way to change her so she's more fun for you, then I'll be sorry to see you go.

Is there anything we, or I could do to help?  If there is, just say the word and I'll do whatever I can.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2009)

Dekana, why don't you roll another character?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2009)

Dekana said:


> I'm not sure why exactly, but I can't get very interested in my own character, so I'm not all that excited to post. Rather than hold up the game with my slow postings, I think I'd better drop out now before we get too far.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to play, Airwalkrr. Sorry to leave so soon! I hope the open nature of the game applies to characters leaving as well as joining.




No problem, Dekana. One of the reasons I allowed 8 players is because it is unusual to run a game that everyone can get into. We can just have Sophie skitter away when no one is looking with some medical supplies like the criminal she is. Heh heh.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 26, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Dekana, why don't you roll another character?



Well, it's also an issue of how much free time I have. I'm not saying I'm so booked that I can't keep up with three pbp games at once, but it is a factor. I'd rather cut it down to two games for now.

Airwalkrr: Heh, I love it. /salute, and g'luck with the rest of the game. I'll be lurking!


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 28, 2009)

Finally got down to getting Terrence's backstory down, its up now in the Rouguse Gallery. Sorry it took so long Airwalkrr.


----------



## failedreality (Dec 2, 2009)

Just checking in...  
Everyone still around?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm here and waiting!


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm also here and waiting.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 2, 2009)

I still haven't gotten my check results so I don't really know how to proceed...I geuss we are all in the same boat


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah still here as well; just waiting.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry everyone. I forgot to post that I would be out of town for about a week. I'm back now and will post an update to the IC within 24 hours.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2009)

*Scavenging*

In order to scavenge an area for salvageable parts or useful items, it typically requires a Search check for every 1000 square feet (approximately one 30'x30' area) that takes 10 minutes per 1000 square feet. There are modifiers for buildings or areas that have been damaged or previously scavenged, but I will factor those into the roll myself. In the case of Kyle scavenging the cars, I made one Search check based on the cars so far being unscavenged and total equaling an area of about 1000 square feet.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2009)

Huh... I found your post somewhat strange... It's not required by law in US to have a first aid kit in your car? Now ok, I can actually understand if it is so, I just found it strange 'cause in finland you must have one.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2009)

Here in Argentina it is not required, but of course most people have one, cuz it's common sense. We only need to have a fire extinguisher.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2009)

In the USA it is not required to have a first aid kit in your car. It is required that new cars be sold with a spare tire (but not necessarily the tools to install the spare). A driver must also carry his license and registration while driving. Other than that, there are no other requirements. The US Constitution is designed to allow people to be foolish if they want to; go figure. I guess it goes hand-in-hand with the idea of libertarianism and laisse faire that was espoused by so many of the Constitution's framers.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I can get that. I've grown used to the fact that there are things that I consider obvious, whereas out there they aren't so obvious... And vice versa  Just a tiny little cultural shock realising such small difference in our laws


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 19, 2009)

As you may have noticed, some new posts are up in the IC. Sorry that I haven't been posting more often but the holidays are a busy time for me. I will be able to pick up the pace after the New Year.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm back from my trip and just want to remind everyone that there is some action going on in the auto shop and on the outside as well. There are plenty of things happening for each character to react to. Take a quick review of the last 10 or so posts and update your actions. I understand it is still the holidays, so I'll give you some time to make your posts. After New Years I'd like the pace to pick up. I'd prefer to have everyone make at least one post per 48 hour period.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

Count on me jefe


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

Should be no problem for me.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 29, 2009)

done and done


----------



## failedreality (Dec 30, 2009)

Is this creature/thing inside the store?
And if so is it visible to the outside group?


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 31, 2009)

The creature is inside the store at the second to last row (in the back of the store). Since the front of the store is made completely of glass (some of it cracked and broken from the atomic wind), it is possible to see into the interior of the store from the front (which is where the main parking lot is located). Therefore, I believe James is the only one who cannot see into the store since he is around back. However, everyone can hear the ruckus going on inside. It is dark inside the store since the EMP knocked out the electricity, but it only counts as shadowy (20% concealment).


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 4, 2010)

Now that the holidays are over I will go back to posting at least one update every 48-72 hours. Please make sure to check the thread at least once every three days to see if you need to post. Players who do not post during combat will be assumed to be making Spot and Listen checks if not in melee and using total defense if in melee.

I will do XP soon and XP will be awarded based on challenges faced (both combat and non-combat) as well as posting regularity.

I have not seen Willette in a long time. If I don't hear from him by the end of the week, Xavier will assume NPC status until further notice.


----------



## failedreality (Jan 7, 2010)

Had surgery yesterday..  I will be out of it for a few more days   fyi


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope you are feeling good F, get better!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. Get well soon, FR.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm still waiting on most of you to post your next actions. I'm not gonna play with myself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry, I'll be posting right away.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 9, 2010)

Posted! I messed with the first roll, anyway it was lame


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, I've noticed posting has been a little lackluster recently. I guess this drama has passed its honeymoon phase. That's cool. I recognize it is a part of playing pbp.

I want to know which of you are really interested in keeping this going. Voda Vosa, Thwatcher, and Blackrat have been keeping up a pretty good post rate so I'm pretty sure they are still with us. I know some of you also have RL issues. That's okay too. If necessary I can make the posting requirements one good post per week (a paragraph or more). I'd really hate to lose anyone because I think this group has a great story to tell.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sorry for being so sporadic with my posts; I have some real life concerns that make it difficult to concentrate on gaming right now.  It could be that way for the next couple of months, so James could fade to the background as an NPC until further notice, or go his own way in the post-blast wasteland for a while.  After the end of Feb I can revisit my time commitments and possibly begin to contribute more meaningfully then.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 18, 2010)

I understand HM. RL comes first. Take your time. You will be welcome to join us at any time. I'll keep James on the sidelines for the time being.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 18, 2010)

As you believed, I'm still here, at least till real life locates me.  Then I'll have to run for my alternate hideout.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I'm here too, and posting, I took some vacations but I'm back now, and will slowly get back to normal posting. Have some flu or something I got from someone last night... Probably shouldnt have drank that much, and at least remember some names.


----------



## failedreality (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm here.  
Last 2 weeks sucked recovering from my surgery.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 20, 2010)

I forgot about your surgery, FR. Silly me, it's even on the same page. Thanks for reminding me. I hope you are feeling better. Surgery sucks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually surgery is great, think what would be living without it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Heh, I'm having sporadic days off from work (thanks to me having done so much overtime) and those are really eating my posting time. I rarely have the patience to sit down to fiddle with the computer when I'm at home. That's why I was away the first half of this week. I'll be out the whole next week too, but I'll try to remind myself to come in and post at least once .


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 22, 2010)

Surgery is great after its all said and done and recovery is over. But recovery can take months or even years depending on the type. The only silver lining to that particular dark cloud is that you usually get some top-notch painkillers.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 8, 2010)

So, did my last IC post scare everyone off?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 8, 2010)

Seems like airwalkrr is busy with something out there in the real world.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 8, 2010)

Real life hits me like that sometimes also.  I was just trying to keep the boards warm.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry gang. I've been busy with RL and haven't been to the boards in a couple weeks.

Anyway I'm looking at the post history and it seems we don't exactly have many of our original cast on board. I'm thinking of revamping this campaign by fast-forwarding a bit and providing a narrative to keep those players who are still interested in keeping this going. Sound off if you are still here. I'll give everyone until the 25th of February to reply to this post. Assuming I still have at least two players, I'll keep this going by advancing the plot 24 hours and posting a narrative that keeps all the PCs that are still around.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm here jefe.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm no quiter, you're stuck with me


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm still here and ready.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm around. Let's play


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 1, 2010)

So Airwalkrr, what was/is your decision?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 3, 2010)

So I've been out of the loop recently. My brother and his wife just gave birth to a newborn son and I've been out of town (and away from my computer) helping them out. I'll be back in town soon and post an update to the OOC thread.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey everyone. Just got back in town. Looks like we have four of our original players (Voda Vosa, Frozen Messiah, ThWatcher, and Blackrat). I'm going to go post an update that fast forwards the plot by a day right now. I've got an idea to set aside the other players so that they can join back in if they ever feel like it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay! The update is posted. I will be making approximately one update a week from this point forward. Possibly more as time permits. I am also going to calculate XP earned so far sometime soon. I will only post totals for those four that are still around however. If anyone else wishes to come back I'll go back and calculate their totals.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn, we lost the onlyone who knew how to use a gun, and that had one!


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 5, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Damn, we lost the onlyone who knew how to use a gun, and that had one!




Well, you have that thingy that goes "twang!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2010)

So much true in just one line. hehehe


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 5, 2010)

I think Terrence knows how to use a gun all that we need to do is get him one


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be updating the IC soon, guys. I promise.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry that it took me over a month to post the next update. From now on I will be doing at least one update a week, like for my Maure Castle campaign. The update will occur every Monday. I may be able to post more, but the Monday update is guaranteed.

By the way, excellent role-playing for the last bit. I really liked reading the character interactions. They felt real.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 27, 2010)

I am going to drop out of this, it just stopped being fun a while back.

Best of luck for all of you guys and may the dice gods bless you with many good rolls,
FM


----------



## airwalkrr (May 27, 2010)

I'll come up with something to do with Terrence. It kinda mucks up my plans a little bit with the ring, but I'll figure something out, assuming everyone else is still on board. As I mentioned, it was a month since anyone besides ThWatcher posted. I'll start up a new thread recruiting alternates to replace some of the people lost.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll be out of town until Monday so I won't post any updates at least until then.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's Janice leveled.
Let me know if I got everything right.
Also, do you want her in a new post in the Rogue's Gallery or just overwrite the original post?

[SBLOCK]

```
[B]Janice Cardinal:[/B]
[B]Class:[/B] Charismatic / 2
[B]Occupation:[/B] None?? (Will be Adventurer, Escape Artist, Rest to be chosen.)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female

Talks in Purple.

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 ( 3p.) [ 8 -1]    [B]Level:[/B] 2      [B]XP:[/B] 1310
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.) [ 9 -1]    [B]BAB:[/B] +1       [B]HP:[/B] 13 (1d6+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.) [11  0]    [B]Grapple:[/B] -1   [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.) [ 9 -1]    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'    [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.) [11  0]    [B]Init:[/B] -1      [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 ( 8p.) [14 +2]    [B]AcP:[/B] 10       [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Class  Armor  Def   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defence:[/B]            10    +1    +0    +0    -1    +0    +0    +0     9
[B]Touch:[/B]  10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 2     +0    +0      +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                  2     -1    +0      +0
[B]Will:[/B]                 0     +0    +0      +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Knife                        -1     1d4-1      19-20 X2

[B]Languages:[/B] English

[B]Talents:[/B] 
Fast-Talk, 
Lucid Dreaming

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Simple Weapon Prof., 
Nimble, Stealthy, 
Wild Talent(Far Hand 3x/day)
Deceptive, +2 to Bluff and Disguise.


[B]Skill Points:[/B] (7-1)x4+(7-1)=30      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance             Dex*        -1          -1
[B]Bluff[/B]               Cha    5     2           5
Climb               Str*        -1          -1
Computer Use        Int         -1          -1
Concentration       Con          0           0
Craft (Structural)  Int         -1          -1
Craft (Visual Art)  Int         -1          -1
Craft (Writing)     Int         -1          -1
[B]Diplomacy[/B]           Cha    5     2           5
Disguise            Cha    3     2           5
Drive               Dex*        -1          -1
Escape Artist       Dex*   3    -1  +2Nim    4
Forgery             Int         -1          -1
Gamble              Wis          0           0
[B]Gather Information[/B]  Cha    5     2           5
Hide                Dex*        -1 +2Ste    +1
Handle Animal       Cha    3     2           5
Intimidate          Cha    3     2           5
Jump                Str*        -1          -1
Know.(street wise)  Int    3    -1           2
Listen              Wis          0           0
Move Silently       Dex*   0    -1  +2Ste   +1
Navigate            Int         -1          -1
Perform (Act)       Cha          2           2
Perform (Dance)     Cha          2           2
Perform(Keyboards)  Cha          2           2
Perform(Percussion) Cha          2           2
Perform (Sing)      Cha          2           2
Perform (Standup)   Cha          2           2
Perform(Str. Inst.) Cha          2           2
Perform(Wind Inst.) Cha          2           2
Profession          Wis          0           0
Research            Int         -1          -1
Ride                Dex         -1          -1    
Search              Int         -1          -1     
Sense Motive        Wis          0           0     
Slieght of hand     Dex         -1 +2Nim    +1      
Spot                Wis          0           0
Survival            Wis          0           0
Swim                Str**       -1          -1         
Treat Injury        Wis          0           0

[B]Hit Point Rolls[/B]
[URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2562078/"]H.P. lvl 2 (1d6+2=7)[/URL]

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Snowboots
pants, dirty brown, 
           2 pair, both worn
Shirts, dirty brown, 
           2 pair, both worn
Ski cap
Mittens, winter
Coat, winter, knee length
Knife                        1  lb

Day Pack                     2  lb.
Chemical Light Sticks x 5    1  lb
Flashlight, Penlight with     .5lb
                 Batteries 
Food, 5 cans                 2.5lb
Lighter, butane              nil
Doll                         1  lb
Books, Comic                  .5lb
Book, coloring w/ 10 crayons  .5lb
Bottle, Plastic, 1 qt. water 2  lb
Plastic spoon, fork, knife   nil
Can opener                    .5lb
Toilet Paper, 1.5 rolls      nil
Plastic bags, grocery, x 11  nil


[B]Total Weight:[/B]~6lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                26    53    80    80    400
```
*Appearance:*
*Age:* 11
*Birthday*2009 Nov. 4
*Height:* 5'1"
*Weight:* 88lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Fair/light

She looks like a poor, dirty, kid living on the streets.  Bundled the way she is, one can't tell if she is a boy or a girl.

*Background:* She is a run-away orphan.  Orphaned early in life, she has spent most of her life in foster homes.  Some had been good and others not so 

good.  The last one was the worst.
She had become headstrong a couple of years back.  This last home cut her hair short, about 2 inches left and when the physical abuse started, she wasted 

no time crying about it.  She ran away.
That was one year ago and she has no regrets.  Well, maybe a little, during the cold winters.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks okay to me. I didn't notice anything major. In the future, all you need to do is give me a brief update of changes. I.e. feats taken, talents chosen, hp roll, bonuses to saves/defense improved, skill points added, etc. Then you can update the character sheet in the RG. I'd prefer you just edit the sheet to make the necessary changes. If you want you can keep a spoiler block with old versions of the character for reference though. That is sometimes helpful if you discover you made a mistake later on.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 18, 2010)

Maybe because I accidentally used blue in my first post on the new thread.  But I've fixed that post.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 26, 2010)

A TU conversion chart is posted in the first post of this thread (so we don't have to hunt for it later).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2010)

Francisco leveled up posted in the RG.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't believe Francisco leveled up. It was only Janice. Francisco is about half way a I recall.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

Airwalkrr, when adding or subtracting items to/from inventory, do you want us to update our posted characters or just keep track of it separately and be able to point to which post resulted in the addition/subtraction?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 8, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> Airwalkrr, when adding or subtracting items to/from inventory, do you want us to update our posted characters or just keep track of it separately and be able to point to which post resulted in the addition/subtraction?




Update your posted characters as needed, but keep track of the changes with edit lines at the bottom that reference the post in which the change was made like so:

Chapter 2
Edit (#31): gained food supplies for 1 day
Edit (#56): stole a screwdriver
etc.

You don't have to link to the post, but it would be helpful. It would probably be best to keep the edits contained in a spoiler block (use the sblock tag).


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

_Added Change Notes for Janice to bottom of her Level 2 character sheet._


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh and Voda Vosa, when you do level up, please just adjust your existing character rather than making a brand new post.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 12, 2010)

Ups, sorry about that, didn't know and didn't ask. Me bad. Anyhow, is the leveling up clear? I think I placed enough details.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 16, 2010)

Honestly haven't looked at it yet since Francisco hasn't actually leveled up (see earlier post).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2010)

I thought this:



> Francisco 1245, Janice 1310 _(level up!)_




applied to both of us.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 20, 2010)

I meant just Janice. Francisco started with 1000 xp, so he is now at 2245. He has 755 to go. He'll probably level at the end of chapter 2.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm going to need to take a break from EN World pbp games for about a month. I'm still getting adjusted to a new job and EN World hasn't been that reliable for me lately (long load times and such). It just seems like a chore to update my games. I will return when I get used to my new schedule and pick up with the games I am running where they left off. As for games I am playing, if the GMs would kindly put my characters into some sort of stasis (or let them temporarily fade into the background) I would appreciate it. See you all soon!


----------

